# I just a a new fish



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys i just got a new fish in with my barbs....

and im wondering what does these guys eat?

ive tried blode worms (live/frozen) but they dont touch them...
do anyone here OWN this fish? if so pls tell me what u feed them and what are the requirements on maintaining these beautiful fish ....thx
heres a pick if u dont know what a peacock gudgeon is-


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome fish pick up. love the colors in hem. good luck


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no idea what to feed them, but one awsome looking fish


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

it says to feed em: A good quality tropical granule or pellet, frozen shrimp and worms foods, daphnia.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

That's a great looking fish. I've never seen one of those before. It looks like it was colored with a Hi-Lighter.

I have no idea what they eat. But just give it a day or two to settle in to its new home and see what it will eat.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

sweet fish....Planning on breeding?
Anyways ya, most fish wont eat for about 3 days of moving to a new tank. Some will....some won't....so don't worry if the fish has been in there for less than three days...Also the fish can prolly live for a month or so with out food...So test different foods and READ UP ON THE FISH BEFORE YOU GET THEM NEXT TIME!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy has some sick colors


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its a really nice fish... we don't know anything about it, but we're all very pleased to say its a nice fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

he is a sharp looking fish. congrats on the new fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It'll only reach about 2 inches maximum and can eat just about anything, high quality flake foods should work well. Water temperature is somewhere around mid 70s (like 74-78 I heard) and I've seen them called Peacock Gobies at the lfs.

Very cool pickup

EDIT: Seen a site just now that said they won't take dried foods, if that's the case, try brine shrimp


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice fish Brian. What else is in the tank besides the barbs?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Thx guys for the replies ... i DID research this fish before i picked him up...and yes it said they would eat flake food and bloodworms...

BUT ive tried feeding them all those already and still they dont eat... well i should wait a little longer for him to get more comfortable in the new home...

And ABB i also have a pair of CACATUOIDES and a Pair of P.Furcata

heres a pic of the male cacatuoide


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow your fish have some awesome coloration. Nice collection bro


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Thx guys for the replies ... i DID research this fish before i picked him up...and yes it said they would eat flake food and bloodworms...
> 
> BUT ive tried feeding them all those already and still they dont eat... well i should wait a little longer for him to get more comfortable in the new home...
> 
> ...


Nice fish








I"ve always wanted a cacautoide(apistomgramma w/e) I love their fins....Their pimpin


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT pickups! Must have been hard to find those guys.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> GREAT pickups! Must have been hard to find those guys.
> [snapback]851073[/snapback]​


 Actually it wasnt hard at all to find these guys.... Yea u cant find the specimens at PETCO or PETSMART those places suck anyways...

I got all my tropical community fish from my part-time job, they even carry the ZEBRA pleco , and thats one hard fish to GET


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Actually it wasnt hard at all to find these guys.... Yea u cant find the specimens at PETCO or PETSMART those places suck anyways...
> 
> I got all my tropical community fish from my part-time job, they even carry the ZEBRA pleco , and thats one hard fish to GET
> [snapback]851363[/snapback]​


Hard to get cheap...

Sounds like you've figured out how to get fish that are colorful, interesting, and able to stay small for life! Most of us (definitely myself included) aren't too good at that!


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

I have 4 peacock gudgeons in a 10g. I feed them regular old Tetramin flake food. They seem to enjoy it as they come out during feeding time and beg at the front of the glass. I've also fed them blackworms and they seemed to like them too


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

good lookin fish!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I used to have a breeding pair of these fish. Mine took frozen foods without any problems. They particularly loved bloodworms. Hopefuly yours will start eating and breed, that'd be neat.

They like to spawn in black film canisters/pvc/clay pots. If I remember correctly, male's have black edged dorsal/anal fins and females do not.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

think i remeber seein some of those guys in that store,

i love goin in there and just lookin at fish


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey cool fish. nice rainbooooow colors, if your into that kinda stuff


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool collection you have there.

How's the feeding going? Have they started taking what you're offering them and if so what worked out in the end?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

But one thing... Looking at your sig, your 10 gal seems way over crowded. How are water parameters in there? Aggression?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have read every book in the world(that I can find) on fishkeeping and never seen these fish, plus never ever see at lfs damn philadelphia sucks for fish!!! lol all the lfs seem to stick together and get common sh*t! oh well Nice pickup dude!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful colors...I want a pair now.

Feed them either live brine shrimp or frozen brine.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thats a great pick up








how much were they?


----------

